# Samyang 14mm f2.4 Premium review



## rfdesigner (Nov 18, 2016)

looks like someone's got a new toy

https://www.ephotozine.com/article/samyang-premium-mf-14mm-f-2-4-lens-review-30229

_"The Samyang 14mm f/2.4 lens proves itself to be a high class performer and also a very exciting lens to use. Manual focusing lends itself to use on a tripod with critical focusing, and when this is done the sharpness of the results can be stunning."_

Bad news:

The Samyang 14mm f/2.4 lens is priced at £899


----------



## BeenThere (Nov 18, 2016)

No mention of coma performance, which will be an important parameter. At ~$1000 U.S., and MF this will appeal to hard core Astro shooters if coma tests show good results.


----------



## tron (Nov 18, 2016)

BeenThere said:


> No mention of coma performance, which will be an important parameter. At ~$1000 U.S., and MF this will appeal to hard core Astro shooters if coma tests show good results.


Indeed


----------



## chrysoberyl (Nov 18, 2016)

Flare-free - Wow! No, I don't quite buy that.

No coma test. Well, I can wait a bit for LensTip to test.

According to their charts, this lens is sharper than the Sigma 85mm Art. Seriously?


----------



## rfdesigner (Nov 18, 2016)

chrysoberyl said:


> Flare-free - Wow! No, I don't quite buy that.
> 
> No coma test. Well, I can wait a bit for LensTip to test.
> 
> According to their charts, this lens is sharper than the Sigma 85mm Art. Seriously?



welll it would tally with the MTF charts samyang provide


----------



## Jopa (Nov 18, 2016)

It looks very promising. They could add weather resistance for this price though...


----------



## NorbR (Nov 18, 2016)

Encouraging, for sure.
Now I'll join the ranks of those waiting for some night sky samples ...

Also, I know I'm not supposed to care, but I'm not about to give any award to the design team at Samyang for their new Premium line ... that is one ugly lens. But hey, no worries, if it has low coma and decent vignetting control, I promise I won't care :


----------



## chrysoberyl (Dec 8, 2016)

Samyang's site states that this lens will be available in December (2106). I hope I can hold out for reviews.


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 8, 2016)

Soft rubbery focus rings = dust magnets. I worry about that feature here and with the latest Zeiss offerings.

I strongly prefer a harder material that is serrated or geared for grip like current Canon EF offerings. That doesn't mean it needs to be rigid -- it still could be rubbery elastomeric material, provided it has a smooth/molded finish and not a raw rubbery grippy material. 

But yowza, that's sharp. I welcome other reviews on this.

- A


----------



## chrysoberyl (Dec 8, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Soft rubbery focus rings = dust magnets. I worry about that feature here and with the latest Zeiss offerings.
> 
> - A



This is new tech; the focus rings attract the dust away from the glass and sensor. But seriously, I have noticed this effect a little with my Milvus 100/2 in the eastern US. I'll have to see whether it comes off with a damp cloth. If that doesn't work, maybe a cloth damp with 90% isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## tron (Feb 6, 2017)

The lens has been reviewed at that site:

http://gippslandimages.com.au/blog/2016/12/samyang-14mm-f2-4-xp---lens-review

The reviewer is interested in astrophotography so he tested the lens for coma


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 6, 2017)

tron said:


> The lens has been reviewed at that site:
> 
> http://gippslandimages.com.au/blog/2016/12/samyang-14mm-f2-4-xp---lens-review
> 
> The reviewer is interested in astrophotography so he tested the lens for coma



Thanks for sharing this link! This lens looks very, very impressive. Especially if paired with the newer resolution monsters from Canon, Nikon, and Sony. I wonder if Samyang will offer this in the Pentax mount to pair up with the newer K1 (a mostly good performer from what I read with exceptional Raw images right out of the camera). I would like to see this lens tested on a 5DS-r and a 5DS... Pretty amazing performance though for this lens. Looks like the new king for Astro-photography.


----------

